# Needing a fantasy calendar maker



## Melayl (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm creating a new world, and I'm giving it a new calendar system.  I've got the months and such figured out, but I'd like a program to plug all of it into.  That way, I can plot out all the significant events in the history and future and know what day of the week/month/lunar cycle/etc they fall on.

Anybody know of a program that could do that?


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, I used such a tool.  It let you input the number of moons, the tilt of the planet, and so on, so that it could calculate sunrise/sunset, moonrises/moonsets, and so on.  Of course, I told it I wanted months with exactly 4 weeks of 7 days for simplicity (!) but it could handle a lot more.

The output was just ASCII text (although nicely formatted) so that I could just edit it to add special events.  It was one day per line and it could add random events (shooting star or other special effects), so I let it do those and then added religious holidays and such by just editing the text.

I don't know where I got it, though.   And my D&D archives are at home, currently about 8,500 miles away!  I'm fairly certain I don't have that stuff on my laptop, but I'll look anyway.


----------



## Melayl (Jun 23, 2008)

Sounds like that could work.  I don't know the tilt of my earth, but I could make one up.

Thanks for looking.  Let me know if you find it.


----------



## Mynex (Jun 28, 2008)

Irony Games - Use them for my Home Brew.  Love it!

http://www.irony.com/mkcal.html


----------



## Melayl (Jun 28, 2008)

Mynex -- Thanks for the link.  I'll have to try it again later, though.  After I entered all of my data, it said it couldn't find the page... darn technical difficulties.


----------



## fba827 (Jun 28, 2008)

irony.com's pages seem to have been defunct for a while.  Although the occasional page in it still works, I don't think anything is functioning for a while.  In fact, the main (irony.com) front page is entirely different , so I think some other group/organization took the domain and is doing other stuff with it.

I wouldn't expect anything that you used to get from irony.com to work anymore.


----------



## orinhalifax (Jul 3, 2008)

Melayl said:


> I'm creating a new world, and I'm giving it a new calendar system.  I've got the months and such figured out, but I'd like a program to plug all of it into.  That way, I can plot out all the significant events in the history and future and know what day of the week/month/lunar cycle/etc they fall on.
> 
> Anybody know of a program that could do that?




d'oh, sorry, posted to the wrong thrread


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure DM Genie has such a tool.

It's also a very nice program for character creation and running games.

3.5, of course.


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jul 4, 2008)

But DM Genie's calendar is created by typing in a bunch of text into a TXT file.  When you run the 'Genie, it lets you move forward and backwards in time (and can even generate weather), but I think the OP was looking for a standalone tool that *just* generates a calendar with things like phases of the moon(s) and such...


----------



## xmanii (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't WotC have something for the Forgotten Realms and Eberron (you may be able to customize it)... if you want, I can try to find it, just let me know


----------



## Melayl (Jul 5, 2008)

xmanii said:


> Didn't WotC have something for the Forgotten Realms and Eberron (you may be able to customize it)... if you want, I can try to find it, just let me know




That would be great, thanks.


----------



## xmanii (Jul 5, 2008)

Forgotten Realms here

Eberron here

Gotta say this, the search engine on WotC's site sucks, bad.


----------



## Melayl (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, xmanii, for finding those for me.  Unfortunately, neither is customizable in the ways that I need.

I may just need to talk to one of my computer guys to see if they can make such a program.  I'd still appreciate any leads, though.


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jul 9, 2008)

I just checked my calendar output and the last line is, "Comments and suggestions to elt@irony.com [...]" so I guess if the Irony calendar isn't working, I can't help you.

I'm sad that their calendar is gone, though.  It was quite nice.  If you're going to have a programmer buddy write up some code, I can send you the output from the Irony calendar for you to consider.


----------



## Melayl (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok, so I spoke with my computer-savvy friend, and he said he'd take a look.  He did say that it wouldn't be top on his priority list (what with making a living and everything).

azhrei_fje, he said he would appreciate that output you offered.  You can email me:

melayl@hotmail.com

Depending upon how much effort it takes him, and how polished of a product he ends up with, he may consider having to charge a small fee for those who wish to download the program (if people are interested in it).  I'll keep this thread updated as I know more.


----------



## azhrei_fje (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, I'll email it tonight or tomorrow. 

I'm not that interested in a calendar maker right now, but I doubt it would really be that tough.  Probably not more than a day's worth of effort.  If he doesn't want to work on it, I will.  And I'll put a nice enough web front-end on it that it can be hosted by anyone.

Oh, and it'll be under the GPL.


----------



## Mortuis (Mar 16, 2010)

Did this project ever go anywhere?  I'm looking for something like this myself.


----------



## Melayl (Mar 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, no it hasn't.  My friend wasn't able to get to work on the code (life and such), and I haven't been able to find anyone else with the skills to do so.  I may check out a few leads, but I don't expect them to go anywhere.

I'd appreciate hearing if you have any success.


----------



## Melayl (Mar 25, 2010)

I just found one!  You can find it in this thread on the Giant in the Playground boards.


----------



## Joker (Mar 28, 2010)

Melayl said:


> I just found one!  You can find it in this thread on the Giant in the Playground boards.




Thanks.  This one worked for me quite nicely.


----------

